# Is there a link between personality and the impact of IBS?



## hanrev (Jan 31, 2017)

I am researching Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) as part of my doctorate in Clinical Psychology.

I am looking for people who suffer from IBS and would like to take part in an anonymous online study looking at personality and the impact of IBS.

If you decide to take part, the online study takes 10 minutes to complete and you will not be asked to give your name and your answers will be anonymous.

To find out more about the study and to take part please click on the following link:

https://surreyfahs.eu.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_e42cgZQs6UKWYJv


----------

